# Howatt super diablo



## bowgal

Came across an excellent condition Howatt Super Diablo recurve bow. Would anyone out here know anything about this bow and how to determine how old it is?


----------



## big shawn

If its one of the "newer" SD's, hold it up to a Dream Catcher. See any similarities? One and the same.


----------



## retro-grouch

Give me a Serial number. Draw weight and a description. White overlays on the back side in the hand area? Dark wood, glossy finish?

Pics?


----------



## bowgal

I think this is the serial number ESDA 483N.60". There is a white area above and below the grip area. With the holidays, we will try to et a picture here soon.


----------



## retro-grouch

Bowgal...if it has a glossy finish and dark wood in the riser, its a 1974. You have a true Damon Howatt(pre-Martin). Depending on cond. and draw weight it is worth between $125 and $225.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Great Bow*

I did the Bow Test for Bow & Arrow Magazine for the Super Diabalo and I had a hand in its development i got The first one SN 402 and it was a hummer


Tink Nathan


----------



## toxo

*Howart super Diablo*

I had one when they first came out. Back then it was probably one of the finest recurves made by any company..........To own one of these was something special.......Tink I am probably as old as you or close any way. When some one made a bow then heart and soul was put in it......not like some of the junk made today made by some companies. toxolot


----------



## Coonass

*Super Diablo = Mamba or Dream Catcher??*

Hi Bowgirl:

I know this is a bit late, bit since I bought two new Damon Howatt Super Diablos back in 1974 - and still hunt with them - I wanted to make a correction in one of the replys you received. I believe the present day "copy" of the Super Diablo by Martin Archery is the Mamba, not the Dream Catcher. Even though the Mamba's AMO is 58" and the Super Diablo's is 60" (like the Dream Catcher), the bow is black on both sides with about 4" of white above and below the inside face of the riser and the darker (or lighter) stripe as shown going down the middle of the riser. One is 65# @ 28" (ESO 6099) and the other is 82# @ 28" (ESO 7057). I could be wrong, but if they were placed side by side, you'd be hard pressed to tell them apart. In any event, you've got a great bow! (By the way, the 82# is for sell if you know anyone who might be interested.) Happy hunting!!


----------



## Jack NZ

I always wanted a Super D, but they were well out of production by the time I was looking.
I have a Dreamcatcher and a Mamba instead.
I think the Mamba is the better of the two,but that's just me so who knows.
Would still love a Super D but.
If you don't like it,it won't be hard to sell on.


----------



## sunaj

I had a Damon Howatt lh Hunter in 65# that I broke in an accident, still crying, still trying to find another, best bow I ever had in my hands sunaj


----------



## Grousehawker

*The Super Diablo*

I realize this is an old thread but I just recently was cleaning things up in the den and garage and came accross my old bow. I haven't hunted with a bow in many years.

At any rate, it's a SD, 50# @ 28"
It also says, ESDA 461I-60

Up above the grip it also says "Mickey Cartwright"

Any idea how old or it's value?

Thanks, Richard


----------



## rickstix

This is the second I've owned. If yours is similar it dates to the 70's. Value...as always depends on what someone wants to pay and finding the right buyer at the right time. Generally I see them sell from $250 to $325. Rick.


----------

